# plain language



## Lhost Vokus

Hello,
Is there something like "plain language" in China? In europe some radiostations broadcast news in "plain language". I would like to hear/read chinese news to practice my chinese, but normal texts are still too difficult for me.
Hope you can help me.

"Plain language" is language that is easy to understand, emphasizes clarity and brevity, and avoids overly complex vocabulary. Additionally, it is free of clichés and needless technical jargon and should be appropriate to the audience's developmental or educational level and their familiarity with the topic."


----------



## Skatinginbc

Lhost Vokus said:


> "plain language" in China?


I don't know.  The following information is for those who are interested in learning "plain language" in Taiwan:
Plain language 說白了, 就是*淺顯平實的語言*。台灣《國語日報》以推行國語為宗旨, 使用的是小學程度的 plain language.  大陸報紙我就不熟了。


----------



## SimonTsai

Would you find 《全國兒童週刊》 helpful? It is specifically designed for students aged 6--12.


----------



## ideys

可用：白话，大白话，通俗的，通俗语言，通俗易懂的语言，浅显的，浅白的语言


----------



## SuperXW

白话、大白话 etc. may not be exactly the same to what OP called "plain language", 浅白的语言 seems to be the most accurate one.
However, I don't know any Chinese news text (in PRC) using this kind of "plain language", only textbooks or children's media do.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

those textbooks for children?


----------



## SuperXW

I meant those textbooks for children OR for Chinese-learning purpose.


----------



## James Roswell

Well, in my opinion, "plain language" means "通俗的语言” in Chinese. Chinese News reports on TV usually use FORMAL language instead of plain language, but some newspapers for the old do use plain language. And the books for children and Chinese-learning textbooks also use it.
  If you think the formal Chinese news report is difficult for you, why not read the textbook? For example, the textbook for primary school Grade One(or Two) students, published by the People's Education Publishing House（人民教育出版社小学语文一或二年级教材）, will be a good choice.
  That's all. Happy to answer your question!



Lhost Vokus said:


> I would like to hear/read chinese news to practice my chinese


  You can try the following idea:
  Firstly, you surf the Video Websites and DOWNLOAD some videos like 新闻联播 or something like this. Secondly, you open it on your computer and MAKE THE VIDEO PLAY SLOWER. Try to follow the reporter. Last, when you think you are able to speak faster, play the video as its normal speed. Then you will find it easy to learn Chinese!
  Er... Because I’m used to speaking Chinese, so some expressions may be like Chinglish. Happy to answer your question! May you make greater progress!


----------



## Skatinginbc

James Roswell said:


> Chinese News reports on TV usually use FORMAL language instead of plain language


That's a misunderstanding of the term "plain language".  "Texts written in plain language are still formal."  For example, texts in《國語日報》are both formal and standard although they are written in plain language.


----------



## James Roswell

Skatinginbc said:


> For example, texts in《國語日報》are both formal and standard although they are written in plain language.


I mean, the TV news report in China may use some TECHNICAL expressions OR POLITICAL expressions, which is not easy to understand. So... I don’t think they are plain language.

For example, 《参考消息》uses many political jargon and complex vocabulary. This is not suitable for junior Chinese-learning.


----------



## Skatinginbc

James Roswell said:


> the TV news report in China may use some TECHNICAL expressions OR POLITICAL expressions.


I guess you meant technical or political jargon.  Anyway, one may still express technical, political, or other complex concepts in plain language. 


SuperXW said:


> textbooks for children


Children's' books often employ a certain degree of baby talk, which is avoided in plain language.


----------



## James Roswell

So, what's your suggestion? And do you think my idea(post#8) is good?
Thank you for pointing out my mistakes!


----------



## Skatinginbc

James Roswell said:


> Thank you for pointing out my mistakes!


Oh, sorry, my bad.  I didn't consider your #10 a "mistake".  I just tried to help you clarify the wording.  Your word choice sometime leads people into misinterpretation (e.g., my #9).


----------



## James Roswell

Er... Sorry for misunderstanding you! I can't speak English very well, and I'm also practicing. I sometimes can't make myself understood.


----------



## Lhost Vokus

Thanks a lot for all your advices.

The problem with children books is: children know already a lot of words and also very special words. They cannot read it, but they understand it. And because children books often are for reading out to childs, they contain all this words. Thats not so easy to understand for beginner.

Thank you all.


----------



## Skatinginbc

In a children's book (e.g., How the Grinch Stole Christmas, by Dr. Seuss), one may encounter such expressions as "_grinchishly_ humming", "_Christmassing_", "_dahoo dorays_", and "He puzzled and puzzled till his_ puzzler _was sore."  Those innovative expressions are typically avoided in plain language.


----------



## Ghabi

I think @Lhost Vokus is looking for a Chinese controlled language, which doesn't exist as far as I know.


----------



## Lhost Vokus

I didn't know "controlled language", i searched this topic, but i think it is not what I'm looking for. "plain language" (in german "einfache sprache") is for native but less educated speakers: short sentences, no foreign words, simple grammar, ...


----------



## SimonTsai

Lhost Vokus said:


> The problem with children books is: children know already a lot of words and also very special words. They cannot read it, but they understand it. And because children books often are for reading out to childs, they contain all this words. Thats not so easy to understand for beginner.


You may want to borrow textbooks for Taiwanese students aged 6--7. (I have no idea about those for Chinese students.)

I am sorry that I have trouble thinking of any materials that are more friendly for learners of Mandarin to read. Every learner, I guess, of a foreign language must face and tackle the obstacles. Having learnt English for over 8 years, I still have to rely on English-English dictionaries. Do not feel discouraged.


----------



## andyhu

I'd suggest you to try an App - Beelinguapp. You can read the same article in a parallel bilingual (2 of your choice from usually more than 7 languages) context there and the text can also be read sentence by sentence in a slow and natural voice. Most articles are in "plain language". I'd highly recommend it!


----------



## NewAmerica

Plain language: 简明语言。 就是简单明白的语言。


----------



## dojibear

Lhost Vokus said:


> The problem with children books is: children know already a lot of words and also very special words. They cannot read it, but they understand it.



This is the problem I have, trying to find Hanyu texts that I can read. A five-year old child (any country, any language) knows and understands thousands of words. I know only a few hundred Hanyu words. When I find a book written for children, I have to look up every word -- and then I don't understand the whole sentence. Kids are fluent speakers already.

Chinese has "HSK-1" and "HSK-2" word lists and grammar, designed for foreigners learning Chinese. Books and websites with by-level reading texts for learners (like duchinese.net) are probably better than children's books.


----------

